# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Lớp học đàn piano cho bé 4 tuổi

## daynhac.vn

Theo nghiên cứu của nhiều chuyên gia trên thế giới thì việc cho trẻ *[replacer_a]* sớm mang lại rất nhiều ích lợi như:
–    Giúp trẻ phát triển trí nhớ, nâng cao chỉ số IQ.
–    Phát triển toàn diện các kỹ năng.
–     Uốn nắn cho trẻ tính kỷ luật và tính tập trung.
–    Giảm căng thẳng và stress.
–    Năng cao các kỹ năng học thuật, các môn logic như toán học.
–    Thúc đậy sự tự tín về bản thân của bé.
Lứa tuổi nào thích hợp để cho trẻ học đàn Piano? Nhiều bậc phụ huynh vẫn băn khoăn khi không biết cho trẻ học đàn ở độ tuổi nà hạp vì sợ rằng con mình quá nhỏ, chưa biết chữ nên khi đến lớp sẽ gặp nhiều khó khăn cho trẻ. Tuy nhiên giờ đây các bạn cũng không còn phải quá lo âu nữa nguyên nhân là giờ tại các trung tâm sẽ có đầy đủ các lớp học đàn piano cho trẻ từ 3 tuổi, hay khóa học piano cho trẻ từ 4 tuổi, 5 tuổi….đến các lớp học dành cho người lớn để đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu học tập của các học viên. Chính vì thế mà việc cho bé đến lớp học đàn piano ở độ tuổi nào cũng không phải là vấn đề quá quan yếu, điều quan trọng nhất ở đây đó chính là các bậc phụ huynh cần chọn lọc cho bé nhà mình 1 lớp học đúng lứa tuổi để giúp bé có 1 môi trường tập tốt nhất.



*Lớp học đàn Piano uy tín cho bé từ 4 tuổi tại Trung tâm Âm nhạc Bình Minh*
Đối tượng học viên:
–    Tất thảy thảy đối tượng học viên với lớp học cho bé trong độ tuổi từ 4 tuổi đến 12 tuổi, các em thanh thiếu niên từ 13 đến 18 tuổi, bên cạnh đó còn có lớp học dành cho những bạn trên 18 tuổi có yêu thích và mong muốn tham dự học Piano.
Nội dung khóa học đàn Piano dành cho bé:
–    Giúp cho trẻ được làm quen với đàn piano, nắm được những tri thức căn bản cho quá trình học piano.
–    Học các bài tập tành ngón.
–    Học nhạc lý: các bài học về khóa Son, bài học với hợp âm, các bài học về nhịp, bài học về khóa Fa…
–    Các bài tập tành thực hiện theo mức độ từ dễ đến khó để giúp cho việc học của trẻ đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất.
Địa chỉ học đàn Piano cho trẻ em từ 4 tuổi
Điểm đặc biệt của khóa học đàn piano cho trẻ tại trung tâm âm nhạc rạng đông:
–    Khi cho trẻ tham dự học tại địa chỉ dạy nhạc ABM music thì với hàng ngũ giảng viên giàu kinh nghiệm, kèm từng học viên 1 nên sẽ điều chỉnh lộ trình dạy đàn piano hợp với từng học viên nhằm phát triển khả năng cũng như đẩy nhanh quá trình học tập của học viên, giúp phát triển học viên một cách tốt nhất.
–    Bên cạnh đó thì ngoài thời gian học tập tại trường nhạc của chúng tôi các bé sẽ được dự vào các hoạt động ngoại khóa như các chương trình giao lưu âm nhạc, các buổi biểu diễn ngoài trời, giúp các bé vừa được thư giãn giải trí nhưng vẫn có thể được hiểu thêm về môn học mà mình đang học.

Giờ đây các phụ huynh sẽ hoàn toàn được yên tâm khi lựa chọn cơ sở dạy nhạc ABM music là địa chỉ để cho bé yêu dự học đàn piano. Bên cạnh chất lượng giảng dạy luôn là nguyên tố được đặt nên hàng đầu thì với mức học phí hợp lý, cạnh tranh nhất trên thị trường đã càng góp phần tạo được niềm tin của học viên khi học tập tại đây.

*Trường nhạc ABM Music*
- Cơ sở 1: Phòng 1809 Tòa nhà FLC số 265 Phố Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
- Điện thoại: 0902.129.138 / 0966.253.338
- Mobile: 0902.008.999
- Cơ sở 2: Lô 7-E2 khu nhà ở Cầu Diễn, Từ Liêm - Hà Nội

Website: học đàn Piano

----------

